# Hitler Finds Out Scott Brown Won Massachusetts Senate Seat



## Andy Moynihan (Jan 20, 2010)

I freely admit it, I laughed my *** off.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c4aQCiRjvZY


----------



## grydth (Jan 20, 2010)

The funniest use of this film clip was when somebody adapted it to be hellary after losing the nomination to Obama.... it was side splitting funny. It had an amazing number of hits, and about a third of them were me.


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 20, 2010)

I first saw that as a motorbike manufacturer skit but it works for this too .

I know it's comedy but a serious question as an aside - have all those campaign promises really been broken?  Or have they just been stymied by reactionary resistance?  Not that it makes a ha'poth of difference who is in the White House really of course.


----------



## grydth (Jan 20, 2010)

Sukerkin said:


> I first saw that as a motorbike manufacturer skit but it works for this too .
> 
> I know it's comedy but a serious question as an aside - have all those campaign promises really been broken?  Or have they just been stymied by reactionary resistance?  Not that it makes a ha'poth of difference who is in the White House really of course.



Such was the scope of the Republican defeat in the last election that there were not enough of the "reactionary resistance" left to stop or even delay Obama's agenda. There is nobody to steal the credit - or share the blame - for what has been done.

I happen to think there have been some positive accomplishments in some fields, but there have been two very significant broken promises on the health care process. Obama promised an open debate, and it has in fact been single party and in secret. Obama promised no new taxes on those earning under 250k per year....but his scheme to tax existing health plans would be an enormous new tax on the middle class.


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2010)

grydth said:


> Such was the scope of the Republican defeat in the last election that there were not enough of the "reactionary resistance" left to stop or even delay Obama's agenda. There is nobody to steal the credit - or share the blame - for what has been done.
> 
> I happen to think there have been some positive accomplishments in some fields, but there have been two very significant broken promises on the health care process. Obama promised an open debate, and it has in fact been single party and in secret. Obama promised no new taxes on those earning under 250k per year....but his scheme to tax existing health plans would be an enormous new tax on the middle class.



Cap and trade increases the taxes on all of us, and President Obama's 170% increase in the cigarette tax increases taxes on Americans who smoke -- which is a tax primarly on lower-income Americans.  Smoking cigarettes is a habit largely abandoned by middle incomes and higher.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 20, 2010)

Bush got C's, but Obama failed lunch. :rofl: This I like, way to Go Brown.


----------



## Carol (Jan 20, 2010)

Today is the 1 year anniversary of President Obama's inauguration. 

Attsa lotta fails for only 12 months in office.

Hillary 2012!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 20, 2010)

Carol said:


> Hillary 2012!


OH RIGHT! Make the Mayan Prophecy of 2012 come true why don't you?? :lol: 

Off topic... the clip is from an EXCELLENT film called "Downfall" the actor portraying Hitler, Bruno Ganz did such a great job. Other actors playing the doomed Nazi's were great as well. Check it out when you have the chance. http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0363163/synopsis


----------



## Flea (Jan 22, 2010)

I also found a link to the scene with the original subtitles.  That's some powerful cinema there.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2010)

:eye-popping: Hilters a Democrat!!!!! :jaw-dropping:


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 22, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> :eye-popping: Hilters a Democrat!!!!! :jaw-dropping:


 
No, he's a _national_ socialist.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 22, 2010)

CoryKS said:


> No, he's a _national_ socialist.


 
but but then why does he care about the democrats loosing and national health care....and MMA I saw that one too....why does he care about MMA... I'M SO CONFUSED :erg:


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 22, 2010)

Xue Sheng said:


> but but then why does he care about the democrats loosing and national health care....and MMA I saw that one too....why does he care about MMA... I'M SO CONFUSED :erg:


 It's ok, Xue.  Go whack some trees... with your head... and it'll all make sense.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 22, 2010)

Everyone of these is pretty funny.  The BJJ one was hilarious!


----------

